# Funny Pictures



## Chris Hobson (Jan 30, 2022)

I thought that this collection of cartoons was consistently good.









						This Artist Makes Witty And Funny Cartoons About Science, Literature, Pop Culture, And Many Other Things (30 New Pics)
					

If you’ve never stumbled upon John Atkinson’s work, chances are you are about to experience it. John makes funny and sometimes downright sarcastic cartoons about pretty much everything.




					www.boredpanda.com


----------

